# 1.4 acres in western Montana: $69,500.00!



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

"This is a one of a kind property and is obviously very secluded," 
as it does not have electricity or running water. 

Space available to put up another cabin though. :thumb:

*http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_unabomber_property*


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Bahh no cabin, no sale...

How could I put up a good unabomber museum without the cabin?


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

What a deal! Reduced from $154,500 to *only* $69,500! 

Looks like "John Pistelak Realty of Lincoln, Montana" has joined the "we will do *anything* to make a buck" club.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

That seems about right for Mountain Property in MT. If it has a view and is near water $75K is still a fairly quick sell.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wonder if the person who buys it would be put on the TSA "no fly" list. 

Hey, it's already fenced. The fencing alone is probably worth a couple grand.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Txrider said:


> Bahh no cabin, no sale...
> 
> How could I put up a good unabomber museum without the cabin?


That is what I was thinking too. It just isn't the same without the cabin.


----------

